# Canon USA Announces Cinema & Enterprise CPS Programs



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 19, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16080"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16080">Tweet</a></div>
CPS Cinema and Enterprise CPS Levels are Introduced to Support the Unique Needs of Imaging Professionals</p>
<p><b>MELVILLE, N.Y., March 19, 2014</b> - Canon U.S.A. Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, announced today that the Canon Professional Services (CPS) program has been expanded and now provides support for all Cinema EOS products. Created over 30 years ago to support professional film photographers, CPS has evolved through the years to keep pace with the changing needs of the modern imaging professional. A new CPS Cinema level has been added to the current Silver, Gold and Platinum levels continuing Canon’s commitment to support professional imaging customers as their needs grow and expand.</p>
<p>CPS Cinema Membership provides members with benefits like maintenance services, which are valuable for filmmakers who use their cinema equipment in all types of elements, repair discounts, and equipment evaluation loans, ideal for cinematographers looking to test out new equipment. In addition, members receive Canon Live Learning discounts, access to a 24/7 Live Exclusive Member Hotline, as well as a range of other benefits. CPS Cinema members receive expedited two-business day turnaround on their registered products at Canon Service and Support centers located in Hollywood, CA, and Ridgefield Park, NJ, with more locations to be added in the future. Additionally, CPS Cinema members can receive on-site Clean & Check Service by trained Canon CPS service and support professionals at select trade shows such as the 2014 National Association of Broadcasters Show (NAB), taking place April 7th-10th at the Las Vegas Convention Center.</p>
<p><!--more-->

“CPS is such an important part of Canon’s award-winning service and support offering. Now with the success and rapid growth of our Cinema EOS products we felt it was time that cinema professionals were also provided with a level of CPS support that is able to address their unique needs,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, executive vice president and general manager, Imaging Technologies & Communications Group, Canon U.S.A. “Following in the tradition of exceptional service and support, CPS Cinema enhances our commitment to supporting imaging professionals.”</p>
<p>To become a CPS Cinema member a customer needs to own just one Cinema Zoom lens, or one of the following Cinema EOS cameras: the EOS C300, EOS C500, or EOS-1D C. Members will also receive benefits on all other qualified products entered in their CPS account. Annual membership for CPS Cinema is $1,000.</p>
<p>Cinema Prime lenses and the EOS C100 are now included as qualifying products for CPS Platinum and receive all benefits provided at that membership level.</p>
<p>In order to better serve corporations like newspapers, rental houses, schools and universities, Canon has also developed an Enterprise level of CPS support. Enterprise CPS is a customizable program developed to provide service and support benefits that meet the unique needs of medium-and-large sized companies who own large quantities of Canon imaging products. Customized benefits of Enterprise CPS can include any or all of the benefits of regular CPS membership in addition to on-site maintenance service, expanded product support and more.</p>
<p>After the success at the 2013 NAB Show, Canon’s Professional Services will again be hosting the Canon Hospitality Suite at the 2014 NAB Show. The Canon Hospitality Suite (Room C201) is open to all NAB tradeshow attendees with priority support for CPS Gold, Platinum, Cinema, and Enterprise members. After checking in at the CPS kiosk in the Canon booth C4325, visitors to the suite located just off of the tradeshow floor can experience Canon’s commitment to service and support for the professional imaging community first hand.</p>
<p>Suite visitors will also be able to chat with Canon experts about Canon’s exciting developments in cinema, video and DSLR technology and Canon technical representatives will be on-hand to provide product consultations. Gold, Platinum, Cinema, and Enterprise CPS members can take advantage of the complimentary onsite Clean & Check Service (limited to two Canon DSLR bodies or lenses or one Cinema product or XF professional video camcorder currently registered to your CPS membership account). Show attendees will also have the opportunity to sign up for Canon CPS membership. Product serial numbers for qualifying CPS equipment will be needed in order to process on-site membership applications.</p>
<p>For details and additional information on the new CPS Cinema and Enterprise CPS membership levels, as well as other CPS programs, or to see a comprehensive list of all qualifying Cinema products please visit the CPS web page at: <a href="http://www.cps.usa.canon.com/" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">[url=http://www.cps.usa.canon.com]www.cps.usa.canon.com[/url]</a>.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------

